# UPS Toshiba 1400 series



## matiasgr (Mar 23, 2010)

Hello!
Could anybody please describe or refer me to a document on how to replace batteries of Toshiba 1400 Series UPS ?

I'd like to know if is possible to replace batteries "on the fly", by entering the UPS in bypass mode. As long as I need to replace batteries without switching off the UPS (it's powering some racks servers).

Thanks in advance
Matías


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Looks like there are several "1400" series models: http://www.toshiba.com/ind/product_display.jsp?id1=14&id2=461


----------

